# Fish Video Journal



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Well lately I have been taking a lot of video of my fish, I have more than just betta's now o.o and once I get into a decent sized home want to branch into brakish and saltwater fish as well. You can say I am becoming a fish hobbyist though I still mostly focus on my betta since they will always be the most beautiful to me. Also I am getting curious of building comunity tanks around betta fish using more than just your standard common pet store tetra's. 

FYI. In video's sowing my community tanks do not try to copy unless your male betta's are docile. Know your fish before you give him company as not all males tolerate other fish. Thanks ^-^


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Video one
Cappy and Cali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P22akoI-eOs

This was back when I was breeding Capy and Cali, since then unfortunately Cali has started growing a tumor on her head and the breeding plans for them are ended along with their bloodline to prevent passing it along.


----------

